# Band of Brothers Intro Snippit (LASS)



## FireGS (Jul 29, 2009)

*UPDATED:* http://www.aixsyd.com/music/BandOfBrothersIntro2.mp3

LASS + Todd AO + EMT 250 + oZone 4

Thoughts? Comments? This is my first take with LASS, and I havent slept since I got LASS in my hands, so please be gentle! XD

~Fire


----------



## Elfen (Jul 29, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## FireGS (Jul 29, 2009)

Theres still a lot more that I could have fixed and shaped better, but I didn't have a source to go on, maiò'   ªÇ\'   ªÇ]'   ªÇ^'   ªÇ_'   ªÇ`'   ªÇa'   ªÇb'   ªÇc


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 29, 2009)

Really amazing how much I use release CC on VSL - makes an impact here as well. For VSL I right click on their VI - hit a slider or controller and it programs that CC - how did you do this in Kontakt for 'release CC'?


Sounds great.


----------



## schatzus (Jul 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! 



> how did you do this in Kontakt for 'release CC'?


+1


----------



## JohnG (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you for posting. I can understand why you are so excited about the library; I keep interrupting my "finishing touches" on pieces to redo them with LASS.

I like what you posted, but wondered if you could answer a question -- are you using the EQ that comes with LASS? The piece sounds nice, but on the bright side over my system. Could be LASS, could be that you are EQing or could be that it's the MP3.

I always like a kind of dark sound from strings and am curious what you are using (if any) as far as EQ.

Thanks again!


----------



## synthetic (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice! My only critique is how some of the violin notes just end. I'd like to hear more of a taper at the end of those long notes. But a very cool sound, though not enough reverb for my taste.


----------



## FireGS (Jul 29, 2009)

I shouldnt have said CC. I just meant I tweaked the release.

JohnG: I was using the LASS EQ.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 29, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 29, 2009)

Very very beautifull!


----------



## dannthr (Jul 30, 2009)

In the full version of Kontakt, you can use the Auto panel to assign any controller to a dial or knob or whatever in Kontakt--I think they might've even improved this in K3.5.


----------



## _taylor (Jul 30, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Jul 30 said:


> In the full version of Kontakt, you can use the Auto panel to assign any controller to a dial or knob or whatever in Kontakt--I think they might've even improved this in K3.5.



With 3.5 you can now right click ( pc ) on all the knobs.. pretty freakin handy.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 30, 2009)

spitt @ Thu Jul 30 said:


> dannthr @ Thu Jul 30 said:
> 
> 
> > In the full version of Kontakt, you can use the Auto panel to assign any controller to a dial or knob or whatever in Kontakt--I think they might've even improved this in K3.5.
> ...





VERY cool and convenient. Which 'knob' controls release (let's say for the sustains.) Probably right in front of me. The only release field I see is in 'modulation' - has no effect on release of sustain though.


----------



## Hal (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice the only thing i dont like is the notes repetitions in the begining not very convincing


----------



## David A (Jul 30, 2009)

FireGS @ Wed Jul 29 said:


> M'kay, with a bit of release CC, and a slight change in reverb, and a bit of EQ, revision II:
> 
> http://www.aixsyd.com/music/BandOfBrothersIntro2.mp3



NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!

Do you have a RAW version for us to compare with?

Cheers!


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 30, 2009)

FireGS @ Wed Jul 29 said:


> *UPDATED:* http://www.aixsyd.com/music/BandOfBrothersIntro2.mp3
> 
> LASS + Todd AO + EMT 250 + oZone 4
> 
> ...




whats EMT 250?


----------



## FireGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Hardware Reverb, in IR form.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 1, 2009)

dannthr @ Fri Jul 31 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu Jul 30 said:
> 
> 
> > spitt @ Thu Jul 30 said:
> ...




Exactly - think of it as a sort of 'smearing' - can be effective given the right tempo and arrangement.

Rob


----------

